# Rock shifted Bridge Falls SBC?



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

I rode Walker Ranch on my mountain bike yesterday and stopped to take a look at Bridge Falls at low water (~100 cfs) and it looked very different than when I ran it (the SBC run, didn't run BF). I seems like a huge rock on river right shited and fell across the creek, making a deadly sieve right in the entrance of Bridge Falls.

Can anyone confirm my observation?

PS: I did search and didn't find anything on it. Please no bashing.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Please check the prior posts before... just kidding.

No you're right, but it's been like that since I think 2003-ish. I've only seen people boat it cleanly at very high water (when the sieve is covered). The sieve is very powerful, but the easy water into a very large pool above it, and the obvious presentation of the hazard (the whole river going under rocks) make it pretty benign.

The dry, far right line always works for me.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

At runnable flows you have a flat pool leading up to the boulder. Yes, almost all the river flows under the boulder, but its moving so slow its not really a big deal. We paddled right up to the boulder and had a buddy pull our boat up on the rock and seal launched from the rock into the bridge drop. About 300ish or so, you need help to get the boat up on the boulder for the seal launch.

At higher flows, I think above mid 300's there would probably be enough water to scrape up on the rock on your own to get over it.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

with the current rock placement, the left entrance is runnable at about 350 and the right side boof is in when its over 515 or so. too bad the old 8' spout disappeared (but I never saw it so I don't really know what I am missing).


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't think any major slide has changed the landscape. I think whatever changes the flow rate out of the bottom of the sieve changes from year to year. Basically no one has bothered to stop up the bottom for a long time now. It is my understanding that it has been filled in by sandbagging it more than once.

I wonder if this has ever been done at 1st falls on Bailey?

Not condoning this behavior, but I've heard about it.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

1st falls on bailey is sick, i hope they don't touch that nasty little bugger.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The sandbaggers strike again!


----------

